# Have you ever seen an overweight standard?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No, i honestly havnt (and i work in a clinic). I saw some that could loose a few pounds, but wernt "fat". Now, toys on the other hand...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I haven't seen overweight spoos but I have seen chubby toys.
_


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't that's for sure... most of the ones I see are super active or at least when I see them.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Its probably because most spoos are extremely active.
My one just loves running, she just goes and goes and goes....


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately yes! Sam is about 10-15lbs (maybe 20) overweight. He is very inactive and has been on steroids for over a year. We have tried everything to get the weight off him and it just isn't happening. So we just keep trying and hope he doesn't gain more. He can't really do alot of exercise so we try to get him moving as much as he can and we replace some of his food with green beans. He also doesn't get regular doggy type treats, instead we give him fresh green beans and chunks of carrots, things like that.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you had his tested for thyroid disease? It can be previlant in standards.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Have you had his tested for thyroid disease? It can be previlant in standards.


Yes he has been tested for everything under the sun. He has some kind of autoimmune problem, but they don't know what exactly it is. We keep him on the lowest dose of prednisone possible to keep him comfortable. We have 5mg tablets and just watch him closely and deal them out as needed. Right now he is averaging about 5mg every other day, but it fluctuates and sometimes he needs 10mg a day to be able to get up and down and walk around without pain. Not an ideal plan by any means, but since every test he has comes back negative, there doesn't seem to be any other way. And as long as he is getting the correct dose of the steroid he is happy and seemingly healthy.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im sure they have, but as he is a poodle has he been tested for Addisons Dz?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Im sure they have, but as he is a poodle has he been tested for Addisons Dz?


I'm not sure if he was specifically tested for Addison's or not, he did have tons of blood tests which all came back normal. After doing tons and tons of tests and discovering that prednisone seemed to be the only thing that helped his symptoms we decided with our vet that even if we did a bunch more tests and finally came to a diagnosis, the treatment for that diagnosis would more than likely be longterm steroids we decided to stop trying to find the exact cause and focus on making him feel better. It makes me nervous to have him on them for so long, but his quality of life just became the most important thing for us. Especially since some of the tests they were holding off on would be getting very invasive or require him to go off the steroid for accurate results and that would mean making him live in pain. We just can't bare to do that to him.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The steroids are what is making him gain weight. It is a common side effect. Nothing you can do about it.

What type of auto-immune problem does he have?


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I haven't seen overweight spoos but I have seen chubby toys.
> _


what is a spoos? If that is a dumb question it is only because I am a first time owner of a poodle. Debby


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Debbyd said:


> what is a spoos? If that is a dumb question it is only because I am a first time owner of a poodle. Debby


A spoo is a standard poodle  you may also see people saying stpoos


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> A spoo is a standard poodle  you may also see people saying stpoos


thanks. I have a miniature. The breeder said he would be 6 or 7 pounds, but at 12 weeks old he is 4.5 pounds. I wonder how big he will be?

Debby


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

Debbyd said:


> thanks. I have a miniature. The breeder said he would be 6 or 7 pounds, but at 12 weeks old he is 4.5 pounds. I wonder how big he will be?
> 
> Debby


I think Daddy was 5 pounds at that age and he's 6 now at 17 months


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow so Beau could still be 6 or 7 pounds?

Debby


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

Debbyd said:


> Wow so Beau could still be 6 or 7 pounds?
> 
> Debby


Cross your finger but I think he could. Daddy is tall and just skin bones and lot's of hair. He outruns many bigger dogs and he loves it lol


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL Beau looks huge, but he is mostly hair. But still he is 4.5 pounds. He is a miniature. I wonder if there is a way to trace there heritage to see what their parents looked like?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

R U sure he is not a toy? I'm not sure but I think that a toy can be up to 9 lbs. and after that I thought that they were minitures, then the large ones are standards. Not sure what weights determins the type of poodle though. But I do know that the smallest is toy, then miniture then standard.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

The type of poodle is determined by height from the shoulder to the floor as follows:

Toy less than 10" (usually 4-8lbs)

Miniture 10-15" (usually 12-18lbs)

Standard 15-21" (usually 45-65lbs)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree that the steroids are what is causing him to gain and hold weight.

I have Fibromyalgia, which is an autoimmune disease, that was being treated with Cymbalta to help me maintain some quality of life. I gained over 30 lbs that I surely didn't need and was completely unable to shed any of it no matter how I tried. A month ago my doctor changed my med to a different one. It doesn't have the pain control of Cymbalta but, guess what, I lost weight immediately! 

Sometimes our choices are nothing more than the lesser of two evils.

I am happy to hear that his pain level is being controlled!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

What great information! Thanks alot. I can't wait to see which he turns out to be. Debby


----------

